# Cheap plant that won't make me cry if they die



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

I have my 55 gallon tank running and starting to cycle. My pH is about 6.2 (RO water) and stable. I have about 2 watts/gallon (6000K). I know people go on about putting lots of plant in and fill the thing right off, but I don't want to fill the thing up just to have the plants die because my water conditions go bad, lights are not enough, etc. 

Can someone recommend some simple plants that are not going to break the budget that I can shove in during the cycle? I currently have anacharis and hornwort. However, I would reall like to try something different and see if I can keep it living for at least a month before I go hog wild buying stuff. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Water Wisteria, Bacopa, java moss...


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Ludwigia repens and rotala rotundifolia are great plants and you can find them on the For Sale forum really cheap.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

I forgot to ask, do you have a co2 setup and what type of fertilizer do you use / plan to use?


----------



## Farmboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Try some "Willowleaf" and some "Sunset" Hygrophilia. I sure like the way they look and grow in my tank though, my Ph is closer to 8. My ammonia is 0, nitrites 0, but nitrates around 30. The willowleaf must grow about 2" a day. Ken


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Will give a few of those a try. 

I do not have CO2.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it your intent to raise (breed) fish that require such soft, acidic water? If not, then I would try to get the water a little harder, the pH up a bit. Such very soft water may not have enough minerals in it to keep the plants and fish thriving, especially since you started with RO water.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Anubias of any sort are just about impossible to kill.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm relatively new as well --- if you want something really easy, try hornwort and water sprite


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

Diana K said:


> Is it your intent to raise (breed) fish that require such soft, acidic water? If not, then I would try to get the water a little harder, the pH up a bit. Such very soft water may not have enough minerals in it to keep the plants and fish thriving, especially since you started with RO water.


Thanks. I guess what I was trying to say is that the pH is no longer jumping around as it did when I first filled the tank. I would be happier if the pH was cloase to 6.8-7.2 and am working on it.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

cabombas


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

The best hardy plants I have ever had were:

1. any aquatic moss- java moss (especially) is fast growing and looks great tied down
2. Java fern
3. Anubias
4. dwarf sag.


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

Thanks to all. I have bought a bunch of the suggested plants. Hopefully they will arrive next week!


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

Where did you purchase the dwarf sag? I'm looking around for a good cheap place to purchase them. Locally would be the best Jacksonville. but cheap shipping works too haha. Does pet smart carry Dwarf Sag (If Pet Smart has the tank still)
Thanks


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

matt_vasko said:


> Where did you purchase the dwarf sag? I'm looking around for a good cheap place to purchase them. Locally would be the best Jacksonville. but cheap shipping works too haha. Does pet smart carry Dwarf Sag (If Pet Smart has the tank still)
> Thanks


I did not get dwarf sag. However, everything I bought was on the for-sale/wanted forum. I'll bet someone has what you are looking for.

Thus far, people have been very good on their shipping and sent more than I bought. I have no complaints.

ps. I have bought from Petsmart in the past, but every plant (apart from Anacharis) has died. I am not convinced that they sell true aquatic plants.


----------

